# drinking milk = rape and racism!



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

https://www.peta.org/blog/cows-milk-perfect-drink-supremacists/

When I first saw this I thought it was a parody or joke. It appears to be a real statement from the peta morons.

Another reason why peta has zero relevancy and is no longer taken serious.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Well of course it does. Don't get me started on Coke.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TwiceHorn said:


> Don't get me started on Coke.


Hookers and blow. Does a body good!


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I think a cool glass of chocolate milk would go well with PB&J about now. 
Hold the blow


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

PETA is a joke!


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Stonerider said:


> PETA is a joke!


Just another piece of evidence that suggests that living in cities destroys the ability to think rationally. City life makes people crazy. It hasn't happened to you? It's a gradual process and you won't notice it happening to yourself.


----------



## deerkiller (Aug 5, 2015)

Just wow. That is beyond crazy, to the point of cult like behavior.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

They need Judge Kavanaugh in their commercial, that would make it perfect.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

richj8990 said:


> They need Judge Kavanaugh in their commercial, that would make it perfect.


https://theblacksphere.net/2018/11/another-kavanaugh-accuser-admits-she-lied/
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/nov/3/another-kavanaugh-accuser-admits-fabricating-rape-/
https://gellerreport.com/2018/10/kavanaugh-false-accusor-jail.html/

Christine Blasey Ford would be a better choice for the new face of PETA; especially concerning the correlation of drinking milk being equivalent to rape.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I drink soy milk....just because I think it taste better.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

A/C in Az said:


> https://theblacksphere.net/2018/11/another-kavanaugh-accuser-admits-she-lied/
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/nov/3/another-kavanaugh-accuser-admits-fabricating-rape-/
> https://gellerreport.com/2018/10/kavanaugh-false-accusor-jail.html/
> 
> Christine Blasey Ford would be a better choice for the new face of PETA; especially concerning the correlation of drinking milk being equivalent to rape.


Actually one of those super tolerant Democrats in their hooded weekend attire, might be close to perfect.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

As much as I dig a glass of cold whole milk or a nice ribeye, I can't help to think of the amount of suffering we've inflicted on animals unnecessarily. If something smarter than us came along humans might be in the same pickle.

I'm no peta fan. I'm ok with eating animals. I hunt and kill humanely. But how we raise and treat farm animals before the kill is cruel. Most animals, and all mammals can think, feel, care, and suffer. We've been trying to get our meat from locally and humanely raised/slaughtered animals. And eat less of it and drink a lot less milk.


A truly fascinating read touches on this...

"Sapiens" by Yuval Noah Harari


If we try to justify all this as being part of a "dog eat dog world" the next time a stronger, smarter rider meets up with you on the trail with his beater bike... it's ok he squashes you and takes yours?


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

Miker J said:


> As much as I dig a glass of cold whole milk or a nice ribeye, I can't help to think of the amount of suffering we've inflicted on animals unnecessarily. If something smarter than us came along humans might be in the same pickle.
> 
> I'm no peta fan. I'm ok with eating animals. I hunt and kill humanely. But how we raise and treat farm animals before the kill is cruel. Most animals, and all mammals can think, feel, care, and suffer. We've been trying to get our meat from locally and humanely raised/slaughtered animals. And eat less of it and drink a lot less milk.
> 
> ...


Good post and I agree!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, that is one of the funniest things I have read all week. Sounds like a South Park episode. I really think South Park is a documentary show not some fictional comedy. Lol.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Moo means Moo!


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

Miker J said:


> As much as I dig a glass of cold whole milk or a nice ribeye, I can't help to think of the amount of suffering we've inflicted on animals unnecessarily. If something smarter than us came along humans might be in the same pickle.
> 
> I'm no peta fan. I'm ok with eating animals. I hunt and kill humanely. But how we raise and treat farm animals before the kill is cruel. Most animals, and all mammals can think, feel, care, and suffer. We've been trying to get our meat from locally and humanely raised/slaughtered animals. And eat less of it and drink a lot less milk.
> 
> ...


When we started westward expansion ie manifest destiny - there were 30 million Buffalo ... by 1884 there 325 left ... as in three hundred and twenty five.

For hides - buttons - etc

There are about 500k today in Yellowstone ...

This is who we are ... a meat craving gun toting populous ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheNatureBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

It’s amazing how far the leftist crazies have gone ... it makes me feel better that I sold my Santa Cruz ... I absolutely despise California lefty nut jobs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

